# Grain Mills



## PistolPatch (23/5/06)

Have just done a search on grain mills and nothing definitive comes up. A few of us are stuck on the Gold Coast with no decent supplier of grain at a reasonable price let alone someone who can crush properly. Would anyone be able to advise us on a grain mill that does a very good job? We'd be happy with a hand driven mill but for the sake of future enquirers, any feedback would be appreciated. It would also be of interest to know how long it takes to mill 5kg of grain with whatever you recommend.

(Personally, I'd also love to know where you can buy what you recommend cheaply. The day after every brew purchase I make I find a new post that leads me to somewhere at least 25% cheaper! I'm a little over taking one for the team - lol)

Thanks in advance,
PP


----------



## Duff (23/5/06)

Pat,

Two words, Barley Crusher. Great product and you can simply open the box and crush away. The Crankenstein mills have also a good reputation, but you will have to construct a hopper and base for them, Barley Crusher fully complete. My Barley Crusher cost about $220 delivered from the US. To mill 5kg of grain by hand takes me maybe 10 minutes, but hook the drill up and it's a bit quicker. It's one of my favourite bits of brew gear, apart from my yeast which turns wort into beer every time  

Cheers.

www.barleycrusher.com


----------



## altstart (23/5/06)

:beer: 

Gooday Pat
I have a 3 roller Crankandstein and the grain for your first ag was crushed through it. I live local to Ross and if you get up here your more than welcome to see it in action. Ill pm you my mobile no.
cheers Altstart


----------



## poppa joe (23/5/06)

hey PP
Eat your heart out ....I bought a barly crusher..or..corona mill..???/
last Sunday at local markets...$20.00.....What a fluke.....
And i dont do AG....yet...
cheers
PJ


----------



## sah (23/5/06)

PP,

A mill will be my next purchase. I had been pretty keen on the Crankandstein because it is available in Australia.

However, I've borrowed a Barley Crusher and have been using it with my drill. I now think that it'll be worth paying that little bit extra for the BC given that it comes with a nice hopper and base. I might even opt for the jumbo hopper. And the rollers are an inch longer compared to the base 2 roller Crankandstein.

I've also used a smaller mill with a smaller hopper and it took substantially longer, about 30 minutes to run the grain through once compared to less than 5 with the BC.

All the best.

Scott


----------



## big d (23/5/06)

Dont be too bothered with how quick a mill can crush grain.Personally i enjoy my ag day so crushing grain is a time of thought about the brewday ahead.If i wanted a fast crush i would hook it up to a 124 cube s&s motor.
Anyway back to the question pete.You will get heaps of answers.I have a Barley Crusher.It was available in oz at a good price at the time so i bought one.Im very happy.I was keen on the valley mill with its web page extolling the virtues of a wide roller set up etc until i saw one in the flesh.The area the grain enters would be about 25mm square which in effect does not utilise the width of the rollers like the BC does.Strike that one.
Havent seen the Crankensein but believe them to be a great mill.Chiller (can anyone remember him) posted about a new mill he brought back from the states.Cant remember the name but from memory he reckons they were great.
Some members have made there own and even had some for sale.Maybe still doing it so if they are reading this thread may get in touch with you pete.Sorry cant remember who at the moment.
Maybe get in touch with my old mate Batz as i think he has tried a few different mills and can give you a run down on each mill.
Either way it comes down to cost and personal preference from research.
Best of luck pete

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Doc (23/5/06)

Pat,

Two words. Valley Mill 
Going like a gem many years after I bought it. Initially hand cranked, then drill operated and now motor driven.
When I bought it there was no Barley Crusher or Crankandstein on the market so the choice was very limited.
If you go with any of those three I'm sure you will have many years of happy milling.

Doc


----------



## sah (23/5/06)

I was concerned about the length of time my crush was taking when I had the 1kW drill running flat out in the back yard at 5.30 pm disturbing the neighbours for a good 40 minutes.

Scott


----------



## big d (23/5/06)

LET THE GRAIN MILL PREFERENCE WARS BEGIN  <_<


----------



## poppa joe (23/5/06)

It seems the one i bought is a Corona type mill....Two swirly type plates.
Brand name is HUSQVARNA....Reliance....?.
Any one tell me what it is..?????? a pin pop lolly container makes a good hopper.....
cheers
PJ


----------



## dicko (24/5/06)

3D Crankenstien


----------



## Pumpy (24/5/06)

Nice one Dicko how much time to crush 5 kilo of grain ?

Engineering Blue 'Noice'

Pumpy


----------



## PistolPatch (24/5/06)

It still bowls me over how generous people are on AHB. Altstart, I'd be wrapped to see your mill in action and will give you a call later today to find out when suits. The grain that came out of it for my first AG was perfect from what little I know. With a little luck, I'll be able to do another brew or two this weekend after all.

The other information above has, as usual, been really helpful. It also allowed me to find an older thread on Valley Mill versus Barley Crusher. In the older thread, Trough Lolly said he bought a Marga Mill from Grumpy's in 2003 for $90. Would be interesting to hear a little feedback on this cheaper alternative.

The Barley Crusher seems to be getting a good wrap above. Thanks for the detailed info BigD. Could you let me know where you bought it in NSW?

Thanks again,
PP

P.S. I wonder whether people would think I had a drinking problem if I had dicko's mill sitting in my 1 bedroom apartment? :unsure:


----------



## BrissyBrew (24/5/06)

whilst we are discussing grain mills and people are talking about what they like and dislike about different mills I would love to know. Yep you guessed it I am also considering having mills made. I have not even started the design phase so please no emails asking for one. But I want to know from mill owners what they like or dislike about their mill.


----------



## T.D. (24/5/06)

A BIG hopper would be nice, at least as an option. I have the BC mill with the large hopper and I am often pushing its limits and I am not brewing particularly big or strong batches. I would definitely not have been able to handle the smaller hopper. Something that will comfortably hold 10kg of grain would be handy.


----------



## Bobby (24/5/06)

good work brizzybrew!!! there is a market in that for sure. hope they arent too far off.


----------



## Lukes (24/5/06)

LET THE GRAIN MILL PREFERENCE WARS BEGIN  

My vote is for the crankandstein but as stated by many it's the crush not the mill..

Here is a link to a previous thread.
Crankandstein_Choices

I have mine set up the same as Roach's with a water bottle for the 10 kg hopper.
Crankandstein_Pics

Luke


----------



## KoNG (24/5/06)

I'm looking to purchase soon, Barley Crusher is winning so far.
Keep us posted BrissyBrew


----------



## tangent (24/5/06)

Poppa, i think I bought my corona mill brand new for about $20.
They tend to tear the husks which can lead to lautering problems, but so far mine's been doing a pretty good job and better than no mill at all.


----------



## jagerbrau (24/5/06)

looking at the 3 roller crank myself, but look on with interest to brissybrews post


----------



## Jez (24/5/06)

PP

I think the Grumpy's Marga Mill is now about $160.

Not so attractive at that price.

Jez


----------



## Airgead (24/5/06)

I picked up a crankandstein (2 roller) on ebay last year and I have to say its probably the best bit of brewing gear I own. It does a great job. I find the husks are kept intact even with a very fine crush so I have mine set to .7mm which gets me good efficiency and no stuck sparges so far (though I'm sure I have just jinxed myself).

Building the base and hopper was pretty simple even for an incompetent like me.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## dicko (24/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> Nice one Dicko how much time to crush 5 kilo of grain ?
> 
> Engineering Blue 'Noice'
> 
> ...



Pumpy,
I have my mill deliberately geared to 120 RPM so as not to cause any husk shreading and at that speed it does 10 kg of grain in approx 4 1/2 mins.
The manufacturer recommends 200 rpm from memory but I am of the opinion that there are lots of minutes in a brew day and I have allways got other things to do while the grain is being milled.
Speed of crushing to me, is not an issue.
BTW the hopper holds 12kg.
Cheers


----------



## tangent (24/5/06)

just saw the italian marga at gaganis for $96


----------



## wee stu (24/5/06)

tangent said:


> just saw the italian marga at gaganis for $96
> [post="128897"][/post]​



Even at that price, the porket at about $60 from Brewmaker at Holden Hill looks attractive to me.

(Do I look Scottish in this post???)


----------



## tangent (24/5/06)

Yes
i think Gaganis have them as well Stu. We'd better do a price check.


----------



## Stoodoo (24/5/06)

I was lucky enough to borrow a Maltmill from my Brothers' workmate. I must admit I have never seen any other mills in the flesh, however I have tried several all grain beers that this guy has brewed, that were an absolute taste sensation. I tasted his pilsener side by side with pilsner urquell - they tasted identical! The ONLY difference that I noted was that the home brewed pilsener held its head longer (everyone I know is sick of me going on about his pilsener). Anyhow, back on topic - the grain mill obviously does the job, looks to be of very high quality (I think the owner has had it for a few years or more now). Here is a link to it: http://schmidling.netfirms.com/maltmill.htm

I am currently looking at buying a grain mill as well, and will probably buy one of these grain mills. I think the rough price of getting one of these mills is around $200 or thereabouts (inc postage). Will let you know how much when I find out.

Cheers


----------



## Jazman (24/5/06)

I Love my Barley crusher i got from the usa great service ,and i was lucky to have some one pick it up in the usa for me
also too u can order the bc mill with out the hopper and base so i made my hoper out of s/s and found a bit of scrap 2mm galve i used for the base from 

But then being a sheety helps
i think my mill cost me less than 140 aud at the time including del to the other side of the usa


----------



## poppa joe (24/5/06)

Tangent...
could not see this thing i got being $20.00 new.....Dunno what to call it
Stands about 300mm Handle would be the same..With about a 100mm throat...Two swirly plates with an adjustment and lock...Done a test today and it seems to work OK..But i am not into AG at moment..Seems
to work as fast as you pull the handle.....
cheers
PJ


----------



## wee stu (24/5/06)

Sounds like a porkert or corona to me PJ  .

Best mills made the "other" side of the Rio Grande. Best new price I know is about $60, but once Tangent gets bargaining at Gaganis, who knows  

I have now made some 30 AGs with one of the little blighters. You need to become one with it before it will work properly :blink: 

But, once you are as one, it will do the job. And, you get excerise to boot.

Mind you, I am still first in the queue for another Adelaide brewer's BC when he finally upgrades to a Krank. Just don't tell anyone I admitted that.


----------



## poppa joe (24/5/06)

thanks WEE STU
Brand is HUSQVARNA...WHO CARES ANYWAY... Have a picture of one in a Dave Miller Brewing book....But Porket ...Corona...Whats the diff.????
You being a two Porket fella an all...Seems like it will do all i want...for now..At my age i will need some one to crank it..If i put more than 500gms in...
Cheers
PJ


----------



## wee stu (24/5/06)

poppa joe said:


> At my age i will need some one to crank it..[post="128988"][/post]​



I'm old fashioned. I like to crank my own mill.


But, now that I come to think about it...........


----------



## poppa joe (24/5/06)

wee stu
You might be OLD FASHIONED......BUT>>>>
ARE U AS OLD AS ME.?????????
I am a week younger than PEARL HARBOUR.....
And 4 yrs younger than my car.......
Cheers
PJ


----------



## wee stu (24/5/06)

poppa joe said:


> wee stu
> You might be OLD FASHIONED......BUT>>>>
> ARE U AS OLD AS ME.?????????
> I am a week younger than PEARL HARBOUR.....
> ...



You are never too old to all grain


----------



## poppa joe (24/5/06)

WEE STU
As a person with a surname beginning with Mc.....The heritage is there .
Never say die...But with the mill and a few other things piecing together bit by bit.......Going down the path to AG....Got enough bits n pieces now to do small batches...Getting the ingredients where i am is the problem....Have a small hardware shop who has just got an in to ESB and ordering from him....Will be giving it a go shortly..
Cheers
PJ


----------



## PistolPatch (25/5/06)

BigD has advised that The Barley Crusher is no longer avail, in NSW so emailed them in U.S.A. Today's delivery times and prices *in Australian dollars *are as follows:

Barley Crusher with 15 Pound Hopper - Surface Mail (4-6wks) $227.50 or Air Mail (4-10days) $278.50

I asked for 7 pund hopper prices as well but they forgot to supply these prices. Assuming shipping costs are the same, the 7 Pound mill would be $196.20 (surface) and $247.20 (air).

Thanks Jez and others for the info above. When I started this thread I didn't know any of the above brand names or how expensive these things were. I think I'll wait for BrissyBrew to perform some magic.

I went to Allstart's to crush my grain yesterday and he had a 3 mill Crankendstein which was somewhere around $275-$300 from memory. No idea what model this is. Maybe I'll just keep going to his place, drink his top beer and listen to his great stories! (Thanks a heap Allstart :beer Unfortunately, due to a freeway pile-up it took an hour and a half to get home.

Thanks again,
PP


----------



## tangent (25/5/06)

> Best mills made the "other" side of the Rio Grande.


 

Now I would have thought a decent roller mill costing ~$300 from the States would be cheaper from somewhere over the Yangtze.


----------



## wee stu (25/5/06)

tangent said:


> > Best mills made the "other" side of the Rio Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My porkert is from Brazil.

And my geography is......................... abysmal


----------



## Steve (7/11/06)

Any news on the mills Brissybrew?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## WildaYeast (15/11/06)

Hi All,

Was doing a bit of idle browsing and checked on the St Pats site, which had great stuff till they wound up the beer stuff a while back -- I caught the tail end of the closeouts, from a picture of an Aussie HB setup with a St Pats counterflow cooler.

In any event, thought I'd check to see if they had finally sold all of their grain mills. They have. Wish I'd had the money when I first saw them. I think it was pretty good value for $$:

http://www.stpats.com/mills.htm

In any event, that led me to a quick search and I came up with the beauty below -- available in Australia. As I have been a "craft baker" (sourdough) for some time, I have looked at grain mills before and don't remember finding these guys. Also, nothing on AHB based on a search. So, maybe a new player. Not cheap, but you have to admire the bling factor that makes you hope the engineering is as good as the looks.

http://www.schnitzer.com.au/index.htm

Cheers, Brian


----------



## RobW (16/11/06)

It uses ceramic stones so I guess it would grind to flour rather than crack the grain. Could make for an interesting sparge though.


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/11/06)

Two words...Marga Mulino.  

Seriously, if you want a TRIPLE roller mill for under $100 in Australia, then don't look any further. It cracks the grains (not crushes it into flower like the Pork..t or the other similar looking meat grinder h34r: ) and is adjustable to give you excellent results, no matter what grains you're using. You don't have to be scared when you crack wheat or those dark grains from the UK - marga is one tough hottie!!

A corflute funnel and a bucket underneath and you're done and (lightly) dusted!  

If you see Marga mills on sale in those Grayshsh homemaker shops run by Prue and Trude;





...make sure that you're not buying the variant that is used for pasta making - it isn't the same thing!

Insist on a Marga Mulino or you'll tear the collars off their blue chambre shirts!! :lol: 

TL


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/11/06)

Hey TL, 

Have you seen them anywhere in Canberra?  

PZ.


----------



## Steve (16/11/06)

...and you can chat with a mate and drink his beer for an hour whilst manually, but merilly cracking away. :chug: 
Cheers
Steve

P.S. I will be buying one of these after seeing it in action.


----------



## bindi (16/11/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Two words...Marga Mulino.
> 
> Seriously, if you want a TRIPLE roller mill for under $100 in Australia, then don't look any further. It cracks the grains (not crushes it into flower like the Pork..t or the other similar looking meat grinder h34r: ) and is adjustable to give you excellent results, no matter what grains you're using. You don't have to be scared when you crack wheat or those dark grains from the UK - marga is one tough hottie!!
> 
> ...



2nd that , Go the marga.


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/11/06)

Schweet funnel, Bindi!!

PZ - I bought mine from Grumpy's yonks ago so never bothered looking around Canberra for one. Grab a yella pages and let your fingers do the walking??? A quick google revealed zip here in the ACT...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Voosher (16/11/06)

bindi said:


> 2nd that , Go the marga.



Third that.

By about the third crush I had it set to the point where it does a better job than some of the dedicated twin roller malt mills I've seen. Hooks up to a drill very easily as well.


----------



## Punter (16/11/06)

After reading all the positive posts on the Marga,
I think i'll get me one from bake and brew.
$105 seems pretty good value :beer: 
Has anyone seen them cheaper at the moment?


----------



## Steve (16/11/06)

and if you order from:

http://www.bakeandbrew.com.au/category11_1.htm

in the "grain mill" section its $5 cheaper than the exact same one in the "Pasta making and more DIY food" section :blink: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asher (16/11/06)

http://schmidling.com/maltmill.htm

I just ordered one of these.... it was the geared second roller option that ended up winning me over the Crankandstein in the end...


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/11/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Schweet funnel, Bindi!!
> 
> PZ - I bought mine from Grumpy's yonks ago so never bothered looking around Canberra for one. Grab a yella pages and let your fingers do the walking??? A quick google revealed zip here in the ACT...
> 
> ...



Also you can...

"Pimp My Marga" :beerbang: 

Affords you extra durability. Doesn't make the crush any quicker though. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/11/06)

Steve said:


> and if you order from:
> 
> http://www.bakeandbrew.com.au/category11_1.htm
> 
> ...



Got mine here for the same price.

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/11/06)

Go for it fellas!!





That's the mill alright! :super: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Got mine here for the same price.
> 
> Warren -



I wonder if their Bocce balls would work in a magnetic stirrer?? :blink:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/11/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine here for the same price.
> ...



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## poppa joe (16/11/06)

I got mine from Granny
PJ


----------



## Ross (17/11/06)

For those finding it hard to source a Marga, CraftBrewer will be stocking these great little mills in approx 2 weeks time. Will be for a great price too... ***$99***

Totally affiliated  

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (17/11/06)

Ross said:


> For those finding it hard to source a Marga, CraftBrewer will be stocking these great little mills in approx 2 weeks time. Will be for a great price too... ***$99***
> 
> Totally affiliated
> 
> cheers Ross





BARGAIN!!!! Last night I let 'er in doors know that I want one for Christmas.....


----------



## Punter (17/11/06)

Cheers Ross, lucky I saw your post, was just about to order
one from bakeandbrew. I will now wait untill you get them in.
Cheers, Duane


----------



## craig maher (17/11/06)

Well done Ross!
I was also going to order from Bake and Brew but will now wait until you have them in stock.


----------



## tangent (17/11/06)

> $105 seems pretty good value
> Has anyone seen them cheaper at the moment?



$95 from Gaganis Brothers, Hindmarsh, Adelaide.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (17/11/06)

> QUOTE
> $105 seems pretty good value
> Has anyone seen them cheaper at the moment?
> 
> ...



Wow,
they only wanted $70 for them less than a year ago.


----------



## tangent (17/11/06)

i'd rather buy something designed for the job rather than keep upgrading all the time.
I'm delaying my Crankandstein purchase until i see what Brizzybrew's got up his sleeve.


----------



## Ross (17/11/06)

tangent said:


> > $105 seems pretty good value
> > Has anyone seen them cheaper at the moment?
> 
> 
> ...



At that price I'm guessing they're sat on old stock - that aside, i'll match the price & throw in a complimentary soft plastic barra lure (17 cm from head to tail) for anyone that requests it, just to hook ya  
must be xmas already - LOL





cheers Ross...


----------



## Ross (17/11/06)

tangent said:


> i'd rather buy something designed for the job rather than keep upgrading all the time.
> I'm delaying my Crankandstein purchase until i see what Brizzybrew's got up his sleeve.




Tangent,

The Marga is more than up to it & they *are* fully designed for the job - It may not be the fastest mill in the world, but for the average craft brewer it's ideal. A 3 roller mill for under a $100 it's great value, as those that use one will testify...
I'll be selling Brizzybrew's mill as well & it's promising to be something pretty special - but it won't be under a $100, as it's competing with the top end of the market for those wanting a serious mill.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (17/11/06)

Ross said:


> tangent said:
> 
> 
> > i'd rather buy something designed for the job rather than keep upgrading all the time.
> ...




Matching $95.00!!! its getting better by the hour....someone else quick find another cheap supplier - just bloody make one up!!!  :lol:


----------



## Hopsta (17/11/06)

A couple of quick questions on the marga mill....
Can you attach a drill to these marga mills? or are they hand cranked?
How big is the hopper on them?


----------



## Ross (17/11/06)

Hopsta said:


> A couple of quick questions on the marga mill....
> Can you attach a drill to these marga mills? or are they hand cranked?
> How big is the hopper on them?



they come with a crank handle but easy to adapt to a drill - The hopper is fairly small, but again, not difficult to extend, i think there are quite a few pics of peoples marga set-ups on AHB if you do a search...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/06)

I have a plan for a sheet metal hopper and sides for the Marga, will hold about 5Kg of grain. Remember the Marga needs modifying for crushing grist. Are you selling them modified like Grumpy's Ross?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (17/11/06)

What modification/s need to be made? :huh: 

PZ.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/11/06)

Yep, Margie and I started out with a love/hate relationship. Get to know her intimately and she's a joy to use, gives a good crush (albeit a little slow).

I knocked up a corflute hopper with ally strip corners, it holds about 7-8kg of grain in a sitting. Also used some cheap ally sheet and duct tape to cover the bottom open area of the mill.

I don't think Ross really needs to modify them. It's very straighforward to do yourself. I've found the "sweet spot" for crushing (the famous 2.30pm position) and that's where she stays. 

No doubt there's better mills out there but with a bit of the DIY mentality you'll struggle to find a 3 roller mill at 100 squid. 

Fingerlickin B. For the necessary mods see AndrewQld's gallery page.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (17/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> I have a plan for a sheet metal hopper and sides for the Marga, will hold about 5Kg of grain. Remember the Marga needs modifying for crushing grist. Are you selling them modified like Grumpy's Ross?



No I'm not Screwtop & hence not charging $160 for it B) . I thought their mod was just creating a few set points & wasn't required - either way I believe it's not too hard to do & I've seen some articles here on it somewhere. 

Edit: Note to self - read other peoples reply's first - thanks Warren 

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/06)

Ross said:


> No I'm not Screwtop & hence not charging $160 for it B) .
> cheers Ross


Good point Ross, the mods are simple but until you've had one apart it looks like there's just no way into that adjustment knob, a bit stressful after just paying out good money, don't want to wreck it. Most of the mods show how, but miss the important aspect of how to get the bloody thing apart. Once competent I could strip it in about 2 min and found that using feeler guages and adjusting the offset bushes was the most accurate way to set the gap for a given knob position, only had two positions that I ever used. Once set up they are great. 

MOST IMPORTANT WHEN USING A MARGA - USE A TWO SPEED ELECTRIC DRILL ON LOW SPEED - AND GO AS SLOW AS YOU CAN FOR THE BEST CRUSH. Am sure other Marga users will agree.

For a drill drive, buy an el-cheapo (Warehouse or the like) screwdriver set with hex bladed screwdrivers. Chop the handle off (not wasting anything cause the crappy plastic handles always break anyway) one that fits snugly in the Marga's drive socket. chuck your drill up to it and your away. 


Screwtop said:


> I have a plan for a sheet metal hopper and sides for the Marga, will hold about 5Kg of grain.



Here's the mill, hopper and base.


----------



## glen (17/11/06)

I've haven't yet modified my Marga - seems usable (slow) as is, but it won't grip the grain by itself. I need to put a bit of finger pressure on the grain to make it go through - so one hand in its little hopper, the other turning the crank. Does it feed ok for everyone else? Will this problem just fix itself when I attach a larger hopper, or am I missing something important like wetting the grain or something.

I paid just over $80 this year, but it was a clearance sale - anyone here pick up the other unit from 'The Essential Ingredient'

Thanks
Glen


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> MOST IMPORTANT WHEN USING A MARGA - USE A TWO SPEED ELECTRIC DRILL ON LOW SPEED - AND GO AS SLOW AS YOU CAN FOR THE BEST CRUSH. Am sure other Marga users will agree.




That's one sweet looking hopper Screwtop.  

Disagree with one point though. I got a bit disillusioned using an electric drill. Find life far easier now using my 18v cordless. The gearbox setup of a cordless drill seems to give me more control over the crush without spinning too hard like the electric drill would.

Stays charged "just" long enough to crack my standard 9kg grainbill.

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/06)

glen said:


> I've haven't yet modified my Marga - seems usable (slow) as is, but it won't grip the grain by itself. I need to put a bit of finger pressure on the grain to make it go through - so one hand in its little hopper, the other turning the crank. Does it feed ok for everyone else? Will this problem just fix itself when I attach a larger hopper, or am I missing something important like wetting the grain or something.
> 
> I paid just over $80 this year, but it was a clearance sale - anyone here pick up the other unit from 'The Essential Ingredient'
> 
> ...



Glen, the lower roller gap is the crush gap, you want the top "Feed Rollers" open wide. Measure the Crush Roller Gap, a bit of a fiddle to get the right Feed Gap and Crush Gap. Usually another hole or two is required in the adjusting knob index plate, back part of the two piece knob.

Cheers


----------



## glen (17/11/06)

Thanks Screwtop that sounds much more sensible.
I will have a closer look before next crush. It's been sometime, but when I first read about them, I thought someone said to have the third roller idle, else you get flour.

Time to modify...


Thanks
Glen


----------



## ausdb (17/11/06)

Hi Guys

At a recent West Coast Brewers meeting club members brought their mills in and we each milled a 100g sample of grain then ran the results through a set of geologists sieves. The results have not been analysed yet but on face value the two marga's brought along showed similar ratios of husks to fines to other mills such as crankensteins, barley crushers etc. I will post the results to the forum when they are available.


----------



## grod5 (17/11/06)

Ross,

what a bargain, I am looking into having a go at AG so this does interest me. But as there will be no movement until after Xmas. In the mean time; how much for the barra lure, are they on "Craftbrewer" yet?

daniel


----------



## Ross (18/11/06)

grod5 said:


> Ross,
> 
> what a bargain, I am looking into having a go at AG so this does interest me. But as there will be no movement until after Xmas. In the mean time; how much for the barra lure, are they on "Craftbrewer" yet?
> 
> daniel



Daniel,

Not going on the site, but if you want one, just mention in the comments box when you buy something & I'll throw one in for ya...

cheers Ross


----------



## pbrosnan (18/11/06)

Hi all,

I've had my Marga for about 2 years, bought it from Grumpy's for about 80-90 bucks. It came with their modifications and I haven't touched it. I use it at least twice a month and give it a cursory cleaning with supplied brush after each use. 
My efficiency is generally in the 80% range and I'm a firm believer in the theory that a good crush is essential to an efficient mash. Based on results and looking at the price I'd say that a Marga, even if it costs $150, is a bargain mill.


----------



## Uncle Fester (18/11/06)

Ross said:


> grod5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ross,
> ...




Mills, Barra lures.... Bloody hell Ross. Is there no end to the catalogue?

What types of beer can we expect from thr "Ross Fresh Wort Kits"??

Festa.


----------



## tangent (18/11/06)

> Are you selling them modified


That's what I mean Ross. Technically Marga's aren't designed for the Homebrewer like a CNS or Barleycrusher, Valley etc.
The $100 I save not buying a Marga will mean my Brissybrew mill will be $100 cheaper


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/06)

C'mon Ross, a piddlin Barra Lure.


----------



## Steve (18/11/06)

Fair enough tangent - good point.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (18/11/06)

Now that I understand the mill does require some modding, I intend to offer in both formats.
Modified price will be published after I take up Screwtops most generous offer to come down & show me what's required. Hopefully it will add little to the final price...

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (18/11/06)

Ross said:


> Now that I understand the mill does require some modding, I intend to offer in both formats.
> Modified price will be published after I take up Screwtops most generous offer to come down & show me what's required. Hopefully it will add little to the final price...
> 
> cheers Ross




Put my name on the order list for a modified mill please Ross. Let me know when you have them.  
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Dont need a barra lure - not many barra in canberra!


----------



## jason (18/11/06)

Having read all these posts I just ordered a barley crusher from Grain and Grape at 20% off the retail price. I think they are having a sale if anyone is interested. 

J


----------



## Steve (25/11/06)

Ross - just wondering when your (modified) marga mills will be available?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (25/11/06)

Steve said:


> Ross - just wondering when your (modified) marga mills will be available?
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve, hopefully in approx 1 week - I'm in the hands of the distributor & it's a busy time of year.
By the way, the mod is looking pretty simple (thanks Screwtop), so it won't be adding much to the price for those that want it doing for them - Also thanks to Screwtop I'll be including his larger hopper design with the mill, for those that want to extend it. 

cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (25/11/06)

Ross said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Ross - just wondering when your (modified) marga mills will be available?
> ...




I used Screwtops hopper design to make a perspex hopper. don't have to look over the side to see how much grain is left. and it's a buzz watching it work  .


----------



## InCider (25/11/06)

"I used Screwtops hopper design to make a perspex hopper. don't have to look over the side to see how much grain is left. and it's a buzz watching it work  ."


It's a bloody bewdy. It has an ingenious throttle control device that ensures on the correct RPM is applied from the power source to the rollers. And is is ISO9000 compliant.  

InCider


----------



## Steve (25/11/06)

Thanks Ross - give me a hoy when you have them. Im buying myself a christmas present.
Bindi - is the perspex actually attached to the small white top container that comes with the mill?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (25/11/06)

Steve said:


> Thanks Ross - give me a hoy when you have them. Im buying myself a christmas present.
> Bindi - is the perspex actually attached to the small white top container that comes with the mill?
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve, my hopper is designed to fit down inside the mill and opens the full width of the rollers to give max grain flow. Think from memory Bindi had his made from the drawing to fit the little plastic hopper supplied with the mill. He will be able to confirm and maybe provide a close up pic. His perspex hopper is beaut, helps to be able to see the grain level when using the drill. He also has an ingenious method of drill speed control, don't know if he's willing to share the info as he may have applied for a patent.


----------



## Steve (25/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ross - give me a hoy when you have them. Im buying myself a christmas present.
> ...




Cheers Screwtop.....Bindi any chance of a close up pic of its throat?
Steve


----------



## bindi (26/11/06)

Steve, my hopper is designed to fit down inside the mill and opens the full width of the rollers to give max grain flow. Think from memory Bindi had his made from the drawing to fit the little plastic hopper supplied with the mill. He will be able to confirm and maybe provide a close up pic. His perspex hopper is beaut, helps to be able to see the grain level when using the drill. He also has an ingenious method of drill speed control, don't know if he's willing to share the info as he may have applied for a patent.
[/quote]

Yes, I made the drawing fit the little plastic hopper supplied with the mill and did not change the mouth of it.
As for the 'secret speed control device' I have posted a photo of said device  very technical and expensive  .


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/11/06)

Ahh!!! Where the average homebrewer be without the container of cable ties. Couldn't make beer without 'em. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## fixa (26/11/06)

i think half the world is held together with cable ties. I know that 90% of an aircraft is cable ties... lol


----------



## Steve (28/11/06)

Ross do the margas come with a drill bit extension? Whats the modification for?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (28/11/06)

Steve said:


> Ross do the margas come with a drill bit extension? Whats the modification for?
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve,

The mod is simply an adjustment & making extra settings, to ensure the rollers are set to give you the best possible crush. By doing this for you, the unit will arrive ready for use. The Marga is specifcally designed for milling grain, but the factory settings are preset for home use rather than brewing.
They don't come with a drill bit extension (may look at it though) but it's extremely easy to knock one up, or simply use a screw driver bit of the right size.

This pic should help you see more clearly



cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (28/11/06)

Ross said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Ross do the margas come with a drill bit extension? Whats the modification for?
> ...



Thank you
Steve


----------



## Ross (28/11/06)

Well the Marga's unexpectedly arrived today  & are now online  

The modified version might be up to a week away (assuming it doesn't sell out before then), as I've got so many new products going online this week I haven't physically got the time to mod them. 
It is very easy to do though & there are several guides on AHB if you fancy doing yourself & saving a few dollars.

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (28/11/06)

AHHHHHHHHHHH the marga

Do you still have my old one ross...... does it still work?

that was one of the early ones sold by grumpys when they got hold of them.

Ahhhhhhh it was a rippa of a mill but just couldnt handle the 12kg of grain for the 50 liter batches

here is mine in a comparison

cheers


----------



## Ross (28/11/06)

Tony said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH the marga
> 
> Do you still have my old one ross...... does it still work?



Sure do - that's the pic of it above  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## fixa (28/11/06)

Ross, how much extra will the modified mills be?


----------



## Ross (28/11/06)

fixa said:


> Ross, how much extra will the modified mills be?



Fixa - will be just for my time, so I'd take a stab at max $30. Hopefully less, but not having actually done one yet, I'm not totally sure...

cheers Ross...


----------



## Steve (30/11/06)

How do you remove the gap adjustment knob so you can modify the marga mill? Anyone?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (30/11/06)

Steve said:


> How do you remove the gap adjustment knob so you can modify the marga mill? Anyone?
> Cheers
> Steve




Just a gentle tap on the shaft from the other end & the whole thing slides out.

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (30/11/06)

Ross said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > How do you remove the gap adjustment knob so you can modify the marga mill? Anyone?
> ...




Thanks Ross!
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/11/06)

I swear, once the bank account has recovered from Christmas and New Years I'll be gettin' me one of these!

Keeping grain at home until ready to use and no more Sorry, none cracked and still setting up the new mill from the HBS :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Punter (30/11/06)

you can expect an order from me very soon Ross.
Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (30/11/06)

Not many left guys... & new stock is unlikely before the new year, if you're planning one for Christmas...

cheers Ross...


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/11/06)

I'll have to wait 'till at least mid-January before I can get one...but rest assured I will  

PZ.


----------



## Maxt (3/12/06)

Just want to say a big thank you to Warrenlw63 and Screwtop. You guys have been extremely generous with your advice, stepping me through the Marga mods. Nothing is ever simple, but it just goes to show that with the help of patient fellow brewers, any challenge can be overcome!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (3/12/06)

Maxt said:


> Just want to say a big thank you to Warrenlw63 and Screwtop. You guys have been extremely generous with your advice, stepping me through the Marga mods. Nothing is ever simple, but it just goes to show that with the help of patient fellow brewers, any challenge can be overcome!
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:




Your welcome Maxt, and thanks for passing on the DNS tips.


----------



## Ross (5/12/06)

Hi Marga men,

Just got the following email from Andrew, who isn't finding the mods as simple as indicated. Any clarification or tips would be most appreciated.

"Ross..

think you need to know this, Ross...

it wasn't easy getting the cap off the Marga.. a little tap just didn't 
work... a big tap, didn't work (moderate hammer blows)... eventually, I 
found out the spindle just wasn't long enough on my version to get it off by 
tapping the other end...

anyway, I got it off eventually by levering off the unit with the holes 
(which tore the nylon circlip/spring a bit, but that isn't mission critical) 
then banging the cap off from the inside.. it took a bit of force... the cap 
has ?5mm of lip holding it in... and the spindle doesn't have that much 
play, so believe me, tapping the spindle can't work.. like the spindle 
doesn't even get to touch the cap, and it has to move the cap by 5mm or so 
to get it off... (and mine was a tight fit, too)

I reckon I am getting there.. a setting way around from the 2 mark seems to 
be the closest to the mark.... I need to get onto a mate with a drill and 
bit for now, but playing around, with all the adjusters, it seems that I 
will need to get holes around the 1.25 to 1.3 zone..

this setting is way different from the photos I have seen posted on AHB.... 
so my guess is that the Marga is slightly different in days gone by.. like a 
setting similar to AndrewQlds' photos on the net just wont' work with my 
sample... the gap between the upper rollers is about right, but the lower 
roller is way too wide... so yes, Ross, something tells me all Margas 
weren't created equal... (mine has Sept 05 inscribed on the feet)

Cheers, Andrew"


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/12/06)

Maxt said:


> Just want to say a big thank you to Warrenlw63 and Screwtop. You guys have been extremely generous with your advice, stepping me through the Marga mods. Nothing is ever simple, but it just goes to show that with the help of patient fellow brewers, any challenge can be overcome!



No worries Max always glad to be of help.  

In regards to what Andrew's saying my Marga which I bought about 12 months ago was stamped around Sept. 05 as well. The cap on mine was pretty difficult to remove also. I found the best way was to carefully drill a hole through the cap. Push a phillips head screwdriver through and try and open it in a similar fashion to a can opener (you don't need the cap at all). Maybe the Marga guys found out too many of us blokes were trying to tamper with them? :blink:

OTOH the crush setting worked well via the prescribed "2.30pm" methods found in most posts on brewing forums eg; the 2 on the adjustment wheel facing exactly due south (or 6 on your standard clock). The 1 should sit around north-east (or 2 on the standard clock). Then I just drilled a matching hole to lock the setting in.

IMO once you find the "sweet spot" the adjustment knob need never be changed and you can get yourself a really top crush. 

Just proceed carefully and patiently guys. Margas are worth the effort in terms of saving. 

Oh! I'm also pretty certain that Margas don't corrode or rust like their more expensive, mild steel competition.  

Warren -


----------



## Steve (5/12/06)

Maxt - you and I should've modified them together. I stuffed mine. No way would the cap come off. I undid the two screws on the side where the knob is. Took the side plate off. This left me with the spindle, and knob. Tried knocking the end of the spindle to get the cap off. No chance. Nope just broke/snapped the white spring holding thing inside the knob. The knob fell off in my hand. Bugger! Oh how I swore! Anyways drilled a hole next to the no.2 hole as per AndrewQLDs photos. Stuck it back on the spindle, screwed the side back on. Knob fell off. Gaffer taped the knob on around the mill. Worked a charm after that. So my advice is to the home modifiers and the craftbrewer modifers be gentle as possible with the tapping/banging and watch you dont bust the white spring/holder thing inside the knob or else your mill will have to be held together with tape.
Cheers
Steve

In hindsight I would have waited and paid the extra for a modified one. But now thats its done and working im looking forward to using it for many years to come.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/12/06)

This should give a better indication of the position you need to have for optimum crush.  

Geez Steve! Sounds like you did it the hard way. :blink: My cap was hard to remove I just found the drill, swearing and levering with the screwdriver eventually did the trick. Too much body english is probably nto a good thing.

That being said using a screwdriver blade as a mill driver never worked for me (I was too ham fisted). I found tapping out the guts, shoving in a bolt head and adding some spider couplers really made a "great" difference. Just makes the whole mill feel about 20% more robust now. :super: 

There's a pic in my gallery showing the modification here.

They're cheap little mills but fairly open to a bit of modification.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/12/06)

Wow guys, these margas must have changed since I bought mine!

All I had to do was prise the cap off the adjuster knob with a thin flat screw driver (took about 1 minute), undo the bolt on the shaft, remove the spring, slide off the adjuster knob and drill 1 hole then put it all back together :blink: . These mods took me a whole of 5-10 minutes.

I certainly would NOT be banging the shaft and I really don't think the shaft should be removed at all.

But like I said, maybe they have changed since I bought mine.

Hope it all comes together for you all.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## nifty (5/12/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Wow guys, these margas must have changed since I bought mine!
> 
> All I had to do was prise the cap off the adjuster knob with a thin flat screw driver (took about 1 minute), undo the bolt on the shaft, remove the spring, slide off the adjuster knob and drill 1 hole then put it all back together :blink: . These mods took me a whole of 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ...




Same for me, but I didn't even take the knob off after removing the cap, I just slid a piece of ply between the knob and the mill and drilled through till I hit the ply.

Use a cheap 1cm spade bit in the drill and away you go..

nifty


----------



## KillerRx4 (5/12/06)

Yeah they have changed a bit Andrew. 

They dont have a nut & spring holding the adjuster to the shaft like yours. 
These ones have a plastic spring clip that holds it on as well as doing the springs work, it stays on via a groove in the shaft similar to a external circlip setup. 

I managed to pop the cap off mine without too much trouble although was more trouble than I had anticipated. I had trouble getting my tiny bladed driver between the cap & the knob so had to drive a pick tool between then to flare it open enough. after that prying arount the cap popped it off.

I just copied your pic for the additional hole, it seemed ok for the 150g of carapils i ran through it. I really have no idea when it comes to this new fangled ag stuff though.


----------



## organo (5/12/06)

guys.. 

definitely true... the marga is not the same... can easily see how Steve made a bit of a meal of his.. I was lucky, and levered off the adjuster with a screwdriver, and didn't damage the circlip too badly.... 

I agree tapping the spindle isn't a good idea... like it doesn't seem to work at all on my version.. 

however, playing around with my machines' adjusters, it looks to me like they might have changed the position of the lug that goes through the holes.. mine is at 3pm or due east.. 

in any case, the settings that seem to give me the widest opening between the upper 2 rollers, and a ?appropriate gap (around 0.5mm) down the bottom... have my hole needing to be drilled opposite to (roughly 180 degrees away from) the middle of the series of 4 holes.. 

so basically, drilling as per AndrewQLD's photos doesn't seem to cut the mustard with mine... it will give a crush between the upper 2 rollers, but the bottom gap is too big... (this is assuming that we are trying to get the upper rollers wide, and a crush against the lower roller)... 

Warrens' setting picture seems to agree with my machine, but as I say, that seems to mean drilling opposite to the 4 holes on my version.. as opposed to AndrewQLD's where the hole was drilled next to the 4 holes...

I think the idea is to get the adjustment nuts to a mid position, then drill holes, then use the adjustment nuts to fine tune the crush gap... then put it back together... at least that's what I'll be doing.. 

good luck to other budding Margamen out there !!!

Organo


----------



## Maxt (5/12/06)

Add my two bob...

Yes I found AndrewQlds mods helpfully unhelpful. The new Marga must have a different settings as I dutifully drilled a hole as per instructions, and found it to be in the wrong spot! 

Spent far too long undoing and changing positions and redoing before Warren and Screwtop put me on the right track.

Warren's instructions were better suited to my model.

I had trouble getting the cap off as well, took more than a little force to punch the cap off through the adjustment holes (but did so eventually).

Just crushed 4kg this afternoon, but my drill is a bit too fast. I ended up just squeezing the trigger on and off. Even doing this casued the bottom roller to get a bit warm.

As I haven't made a a grain chute yet, I taped cardboard sides up the factory one to make it hold about 10 times more grain. It wasn't until halfway through, and much continual 'tapping down' of the grain, did I realise I needed to enlarge the feeder hole down the botom. After this things went much more smoothly.

Was slow, but had cricket on the radio (the last session) so who cares!

I also got a very good crush.

BTW, Mine does have nut and spring. It arrived last week from Ross, but I'm not sure if it is an older model.


Yep Steve, we should have had a few beers and swore at them together, might have helped!
We'll have to get together for future mods!


----------



## Screwtop (5/12/06)

Butchers!

Just use a soft metal drift and hammer on the opposite end of the shaft. Tap the shaft in and the whole shaft (axle) and knob comes out. Easy then to use something small and round in through the index adjustment holes to tap out the end cap.

Maxt has the latest Marga and has done his mod, I hope he reads this as he could add to the info. 

Most important is setting the crush roller gap once you have drilled a couple of extra index adjustment holes and reassembled the mill. Use feeler guages, first set the feed roller gap (top rollers, visible looking down into the mill) to the widest opening you can using the adjusting knob. Then using feeler guages (your fav setting or use .045") put the feeler guages between the crush rollers (one top roller and the bottom roller, BE SURE TO SET THE CORRECT GAP, BETWEEN THE TOP ROLLER AND BOTTOM ROLLER WHEN TURNING THE MILL HANDLE CLOCKWISE). Rotate the offset bushes on each end of the shaft to set the gap, put the feeler guage in one end and adjust the bush on that end, then do the same for the other end so that the gap is parallel.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/12/06)

Maxt said:


> Add my two bob...
> 
> Yes I found AndrewQlds mods helpfully unhelpful. The new Marga must have a different settings as I dutifully drilled a hole as per instructions, and found it to be in the wrong spot!
> 
> ...



In the interests of future marga mill purchasers and in order to save confusion I have removed the pics of my Marga modifications from my picture gallery. Given that the mill design is slightly different to my old one the pics are pretty useless for the new mills.

However, the difference only means drilling the whole in the adjuster in a different position and is not the end of the world as far as getting the right settings are concerned. The biggest problem seems to have been getting the unit apart which you guys seem to have worked out now.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/12/06)

Bloody Italians! They'll do it to you every time. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Maxt (6/12/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> In the interests of future marga mill purchasers and in order to save confusion I have removed the pics of my Marga modifications from my picture gallery. Given that the mill design is slightly different to my old one the pics are pretty useless for the new mills.
> 
> However, the difference only means drilling the whole in the adjuster in a different position and is not the end of the world as far as getting the right settings are concerned. The biggest problem seems to have been getting the unit apart which you guys seem to have worked out now.
> 
> ...



Regardless of the fact that some models have changed, a picture is still worth a thousand words Andrew, and it was helpful to see your pics, especially the full set up with the grain chute/casing etc.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/12/06)

I ordered a mill from ross last night (actually my g/f did for my xmas present)

Is there any chance of some pictures / detailed notes about modifying the marga?

There seems to be so many versions / suggestions / methods

Cheers


----------



## hockadays (6/12/06)

Just got my mill today, thans Ross,
If someone could post some pics for the mods for the new margas that would be very helpfull. I'm starting to feel a little confused too...

hockadays


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/06)

There's a pic that may help guys. Shot down to the garage and just snapped 'em.  

I've marked the sweet spot on the dial. Ignore the other holes I drilled. Had the best intentions it's just that over time you find you "don't" need them.

Circled hole and dial positions shown give a fantastic crush. I get around 80% efficiency with Baird's malts. JW malts should get you around 84-85%

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/06)

Some further pictures. You "don't" need these mods. However I did them myself for varying reasons. Mainly because I got too heavy handed with the screwdriver bit driver. I wound up using spider couplers which are available from Jaycar Electronics for around $15. They allow for shaft irregularities to give smooth rotation.

:excl: Don't attempt these unless you're prepared to pull your Marga to bits and drill and cut a few things. You may not be able to put it back together correctly. Note: This does not include dial mods which are pretty easy once you get the cap off the dial.  

Also enclosed is a pic of my Corflute hopper. Easy mod that holds around 8kg of grain with no problems. All you need is a 1x1 metre sheet of Corflute and a length of ally angle bracket. (around $10).  

Warren -


----------



## hockadays (6/12/06)

Thanks Warren,

So after I pry cap off with thin blade srewdriver I drill hole to fit lug when the no2 mark is in the 6 oclock position.

hockadays


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/06)

That's the one. If you're worried about drilling I've heard about brewers who just tape the thing securely in this position. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/12/06)

Is the # 2 notch the one slightly to the right of the number in the pic?

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/06)

No I'm talking about the small numbers stamped on the outside of the wheel wheel. Just think of the 2 (stamped number on mill) facing due south or 6 on an analogue clock. This will make the number stamped 1 north east or around 2 on an analogue clock.

This is achieved turning the dial clockwise.

Warren -


----------



## Steve (6/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> No I'm talking about the small numbers stamped on the outside of the wheel wheel. Just think of the 2 (stamped number on mill) facing due south or 6 on an analogue clock. This will make the number stamped 1 north east or around 2 on an analogue clock.
> 
> This is achieved turning the dial clockwise.
> 
> Warren -



:lol: i think I might drill another hole. My number 2 is at 10.00 oclock :blink: - seemed to crush ok though :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/12/06)

In reality I reckon they'll work fine so long as the gap at the top rollers is wider than the gap at the bottom. In other words grain hits first two rollers and gets partial crack then passes through the third and gets a final crush.

Inspect your crush. If it looks like the husks are broken and the guts of the grain have fallen out you're fine. When I crush 10kg of grain I just look at the results. You should see around 10% flour. This is considered a pretty good crush. If there's any grains that get through the crush intact they should just fall apart to the touch.

Warren -


----------



## organo (6/12/06)

Guys.. 

a thanks for the photos from AndrewQLD and Warren... 

my Marga is a bit different to either of theirs, but the pictures have been indispensible for my hamfisted modding... 

just a warning about the cap and adjustment wheel for new buyers.. my new one is different to Warren's even though he had Sept 05 stamped on his, as does mine, there is a nylon circlip that replaces the spring and nut seen on his photos... 

I think Warrens' technique of drilling a hole in the end cap is probably the safest way to get the thing off, to my way of thinking... I levered the adjustment cap off, which worked, but slightly damaged the circlip... 

having said that, as Warren says, you could easily do without either the adjustment cap or circlip by taping (or even glueing) the spindle - which is easier on my model than Warrens, because the spindle has a flat on it... it is D shaped in cross section instead of a threaded circle... 

the ideal crush position seems to be about the same on mine... 

so yes, to my way of thinking, the simplest way to do it with my version would be... lever off the adjustment cap, throw it away, and tape a nail or something straight against the straight section of the spindle to the right position to help keep it in place, (then maybe use adjusters to get rollers parallel and gapped... possibly could do without this step)

so yeah.. it would definitely be possible to effectively mod my new Marga in less than 5 minutes with very simple tools (screwdriver), a nail and a roll of tape... (feeler gauge a desirable tool as well) - however, others may have higher standards with their workshops... 

hope this helps any new buyer.. 

Organo...


----------



## Steve (6/12/06)

Thanks Warren for that....thats exactly what I was getting after the grain had gone through the mill :beer: phewww
Cheers
Steve


----------



## organo (6/12/06)

attached an image of the new bits.. 

Organo


----------



## Steve (6/12/06)

organo said:


> View attachment 10344
> 
> 
> attached an image of the new bits..
> ...




my white springy thing is now in four pieces and rattles around inside the knob :lol:


----------



## organo (7/12/06)

Steve.. 

I reckon I'm probably not going to bother with my white springy thing anyway.. have just done a crush with the adjustment wheel fastened to the body of the mill with sticky tape... 

and it worked just fine... !! (the crush was a little bit fine, I reckon, so I think I'll remove the sticky tape, and adjust it a tiny bit)

it's been a bit of rooting around, but should be worth it, I reckon, pretty soon... 

Cheers, Organo


----------



## lonte (8/12/06)

Woo hoo ... primed with a 12 month aged Pale Ale followed by a similarly aged IPA I decided to attack the <1 week old marga tonight.

Started with the hopper first - too easy.

Bit of hassle popping the cover off the adjustment knob but got it after a few different screwdriver attempts and most of the PA.

Slipped the ply (mdf really) under the adjustment knob in place and after a fair bit of amateurish drilling/routing and most of the IPA got a new adjustment hole with the #2 on the dial at (close to) 0600. The hole's a bit more oval than round but does the job.

Oh, and the white "springy" thing? Well, part of it's in the bin, the rest popped out and I just put it back in and it seems to be doing it's job.

Ran a handfull of pils malt through and the crush looks great, husks almost complete and the kernel cracked into about 4 pieces.

Haven't got a full hopper yet so I'll be cracking tomorrow's grain bill at a mate's place on his brand new barley-crusher but I have tonight's sample crush to compare to that. I Will let the list know how it compares.

Thanks to all for the tips I've picked up from this thread that got me to this point and thanks to Ross for the great deal on the mill.

A bit off topic but about 12 months ago I had a whinge on TBN about the fact that the US had all the good equipment and ingredients and the home brew scene in Oz (well, Qld) sucked in that respect. Well, since then, Ross and Frank (and other's I'm sure) have done their best to prove me wrong and thanks to them I have since spent squillions with them in repentance. Thanks to Ross, Frank and all the other HBS who are providing us with quality equipment, ingredients and advice.

Stop me now before I toast Queen and country ...


----------



## NeilArge (24/5/08)

G'day all

It's a very exciting day in the Grunt household as my brand new Marga Mill turned up yesterday (thanks Ross) and I have just finished the adjustments as per the excellent instructions amidst these pages. Just finished mt first ever crush (of the malted grain variety  ) and wanted to share the results with you. Many shredded husks and bits of grain and only a little flour. BTW, this is some JWM pilsenrer grain going into a bastardised Oktoberfest/dark lager tomorrow. The photo shows just a handful full of grain. Pending comments, I will do the big crush tomorrow morning.

Woddayathink?

Cheers

ToG



lonte said:


> Woo hoo ... primed with a 12 month aged Pale Ale followed by a similarly aged IPA I decided to attack the <1 week old marga tonight.
> 
> Started with the hopper first - too easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Lacey (24/5/08)

TunofGrunt said:


> Woddayathink?



I think it looks alright. Maybe a tad on the coarse side if anything, but that means it will lauter well. Depending on what kind of mash system you use the efficiency might be a little low, closer to 70 than 80, but otherwise it looks good. The danger of going finer is that you might end up with a slow or stuck sparge. Go for it as is and see what happens and make adjustments you think might be needed for the next brew. 

It is great to own your own mill.


----------



## NeilArge (24/5/08)

Thanks Steve. As you say, I'll give it a go and see what happens. I'll just try a single infusion with a mash out.

Cheers

ToG



Steve Lacey said:


> I think it looks alright. Maybe a tad on the coarse side if anything, but that means it will lauter well. Depending on what kind of mash system you use the efficiency might be a little low, closer to 70 than 80, but otherwise it looks good. The danger of going finer is that you might end up with a slow or stuck sparge. Go for it as is and see what happens and make adjustments you think might be needed for the next brew.
> 
> It is great to own your own mill.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/5/08)

All mills are different.


Make sure that you check your gap reguarly....you would amazed at how your mill gap will change over time...

Yes it will change.........check now before the mice do it for you...


splat....


----------

